# Kinda Skinny Rats...What should I do?



## ladymakaveli (Sep 9, 2010)

So I have had my two female rats for a couple months & weaned them from pet store food (which seemed to be mostly dried corn) that the lady before me had them on to a home made diet.

Here is whats in there food: (They get around 4 tablespoons of this mixture every day)

Rolled Oats
Puff Wheat Cereal (Regular & Red Wheat)
Puff Rice Cereal
Cheerios
Total Cereal
Dry Pasta
Sunflower Seeds
Low Calorie Low Grain Dog food
& Some basic store rat block food.

They also get fresh fruits & veggies every day to every other day which usually is one of the fallowing:

Carrots
Apples
Peas
Green Beans
Corn
Broccoli
Grapes

And they also get a few bites of yogurt here & there.


Now to me they both seem to be a little skinny, not like dieing skinny but not plump lol! 

Should I feed them more? (Even though it don't seem like there going through what I give them in a day)
or is there something else I need to add to there diet?

Any and all help is much appreciated!

(Should I post pictures of there skinniness in case its just me over reacting?)


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd post pictures and probably consider getting a kitchen scale to weigh them.


----------



## ladymakaveli (Sep 9, 2010)

I am working on pics...Gonna have to find a scale, don't see my roommate letting me use hers lol.


----------



## ladymakaveli (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok here are some pics:


----------



## gourdrats (Mar 9, 2012)

mix a lil cat food into their regular food  btw - precious ratties! <3


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

Feed avocados! They're high in fatties


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

LadyMakaveli said:


> I am working on pics...Gonna have to find a scale, don't see my roommate letting me use hers lol.


Do you have a tupperware container you can put the rat in? She might let you if you don't set the rat directly on the scale


----------



## ladymakaveli (Sep 9, 2010)

Would you guys say they look skinny? Or is it just me? And I am going to weigh them later, what is the right weight range for adult female rats?


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I think they might look a bit skinny...not too much, especcially since they are females. Try some avocado, a bit of toast soaked in olive oil (great for the coat too), and maybe add some unsalted pumpkin seeds and almonds to the diet you have already. 

Do each rat get 4 tbsp each or do you put 4 tbsp in their cage total? If its only 4 tbsp, maybe add some more food, that might be a bit low.


----------



## Sappho Ten (May 22, 2012)

she said 4 tablespoons a day that should be plenty unless 4 teaspoons was meant .....my cage of 3 greedy young boys wouldnt go through that a day ..Id add some good quality kitten food to their dinner too ...maybe cereal for breakfast with kitten milk in it ...


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

She does look thin. Not starving, but thin. 

I think the problem lies in not feeding a solid base food - I know it is closer to their "natural diet" to feed a mix with a lot of variation, but you have to remember, you simply cannot give them the same access to food in the cage as they would have in the wild. Normally, if a wild rat was low on a certain nutrient, they would forrage for a food that contains it. Dead snakes, minnows, bugs, things from trashbins, seeds, nuts, gareden fruits and veggies, etc... But when they're stuck in a cage fed at the mercy of the owner, they get what they get, even if it is extremely nutrient imbalanced, like a lot of grain mixes tend to be. Feeding a processed food is obviously not ideal either, but, formulated lab-block type foods are the best coverage for essential nutrients that you can get. 

I would recommend finding a good lab block ie. Harlan Teklad, the new Regal Rat formula, Mazuri 6F, or even something like Carefresh Complete or Living World Extrusion for hamsters to get some weight on them for now. You can still feed your grain mix alongside the blocks, but the blocks should make up at least 60% of their diet. 

You should also not restrict their food, or at least not until they have reached an optimum weight. Rats overeating and becoming obese is pretty rare IME. 

Please skip on the cat and dog food. It is just not a safe food for rats. Cat food is dangerously high in protein, and dog food is dangerously high in vitamin A, among other things. You can give them a piece or two as a treat, but you have to remember that a small piece of dog kibble is about the size of a large grapefruit to a rat. Feed in moderation


----------



## 021414 (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree. I use Harlan Teklad's food purchased online at amazon. http://amzn.com/B00132ROS0



Jaguar said:


> She does look thin. Not starving, but thin. I think the problem lies in not feeding a solid base food - I know it is closer to their "natural diet" to feed a mix with a lot of variation, but you have to remember, you simply cannot give them the same access to food in the cage as they would have in the wild. Normally, if a wild rat was low on a certain nutrient, they would forrage for a food that contains it. But when they're stuck in a cage fed at the mercy of the owner, they get what they get, even if it is extremely nutrient imbalanced, like a lot of grain mixes tend to be. Feeding a processed food is obviously not ideal either, but, formulated lab-block type foods are the best coverage for essential nutrients that you can get. I would recommend finding a good lab block ie. Harlan Teklad, the new Regal Rat formula, Mazuri 6F, or even something like Carefresh Complete or Living World Extrusion for hamsters to get some weight on them for now. You should also not restrict their food until they have reached an optimum weight. Rats overeating and becoming obese is pretty rare IME. Please skip on the cat and dog food. It is just not a safe food for rats. Cat food is dangerously high in protein, and dog food is dangerously high in vitamin A, among other things. You can give them a piece or two as a treat, but you have to remember that a small piece of dog kibble is about the size of a large grapefruit to a rat. Feed in moderation


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

I read about a great recipe that I give my pregnant and nursing rats, as well as malnourished rats that I get. You mix strawberry ensure with some warm oatmeal, and give that to them. My rats usually inhale that stuff. Mix in some multi-vitamin if you have it. That will help. I also sometimes give them warm rice with shredded chicken (I buy it in a can). I had a skinny boy who looked like that, and I fed him just like I described, along with his regular food. Now he has filled out a bit. He is still not big, like some of my boys, but I would rather have them be husky than skinny...it's the Italian Mom in me


----------

